# Nissan bluebird u11 1991



## Deadboytuesday (Dec 26, 2020)

Hi everyone I'm in need of a rear sway bar for bluebird does anyone know of any suppliers performance or second hand welcome just need one the previous owner removed it and lost it  
Thankyou millions in advance 
Kez


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I moved your post into the Maxima General Discussion section because the U11 is a Maxima in the US (1985-1988) and is similar to your U11 Bluebird in Great Britain. Those cars are getting a bit scarce over here. I did use a site called Car-part.com using "1985 Maxima" and they showed two, used, rear sway bars (a.k.a. "stabilizer" bars) available in North Carolina in the United States. One stated "call or price" and the other stated "$45 US." Of course, I don't know if they would ship to Great Britain nor the cost to do so. You might try calling auto salvage yards closer to you to see if you can find a used one. If not, you could always give a call to North Carolina!


----------

